# scorpion



## helenab (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi everyone. Well I never seen a scorpion here in Arizona but got bite by one today. Anyway, do scorpions bite torts? And if so are there any bad effects? If I can get bit in my backyard then just asking because mine would be running around back there.


----------



## Neal (Jul 18, 2011)

I had a pretty bad infestation at my old house. The scorpions hung out in the same areas the tortoises did. Didn't have a problem, but I don't know if they just aren't harmful or if the scorpions just left them alone. Congratulations by the way!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 18, 2011)

We have seen some and they have never stung ours.


----------



## ascott (Jul 18, 2011)

Are you alright? We have the little buggers here (I have only seen two, but that is enough) but not too many, I bet that there is a co-habitation that goes on between them and the torts....as with other critters and torts.... 

Sorry you got bit...that I am sure hurt...


----------



## helenab (Jul 18, 2011)

Neal said:


> I had a pretty bad infestation at my old house. The scorpions hung out in the same areas the tortoises did. Didn't have a problem, but I don't know if they just aren't harmful or if the scorpions just left them alone. Congratulations by the way!



Congrads on being bit? Guess I am a now offically a Arizonian? lol I would have been so worried about the torts.





ascott said:


> Are you alright? We have the little buggers here (I have only seen two, but that is enough) but not too many, I bet that there is a co-habitation that goes on between them and the torts....as with other critters and torts....
> 
> Sorry you got bit...that I am sure hurt...



yes I am fine it did hurt and still is, whole body is hurting, Mike took me to a urgent care and the doc said this would happen, not liking it at all. But will be better in about 24 hours. thank you so much for asking. I am sure they dont bother each other (well I was not bothering this one either), but say if the tort was moving over the scorpion and it bit its leg, guess i am just worried now.


----------



## Angi (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh...I am so sorry. You must have a different type in Arizon. The ones in San Diego are not that bad. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Neal (Aug 10, 2011)

I just recently confirmed that scorpions are very deadly to tortoises. Not me personally, but in talking with my vet. He had a large leopard tortoise on a ventilator that had been stung by a scorpion...this tortoise made it through, but they can cause seizures and twitching along with death. Be careful out there!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Aug 10, 2011)

Diatamaceous earth is supposed to kill scorpions, as well as ants. Just FYI


----------



## ascott (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh great...another worry..... 
Black widows
Scorpions
rattlesnakes
Eeeek......

Joy, Thanks for the info I wonder if that stuff will off blackwidows too?????? Hmmmm


----------



## Momof4 (Aug 10, 2011)

Omg! glad your ok!!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 11, 2011)

The world is certainly filled with potential danger for both us and our shelled friends. Glad your okay, hope the pain goes away faster then 24 hrs.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Aug 11, 2011)

ascott said:


> Oh great...another worry.....
> Black widows
> Scorpions
> rattlesnakes
> ...





Angela, I am not sure about that. The DE works on insects with shells (exoskeletons) on their body. Not familiar with the science of black widows. I sure hate them too. Don't have a problem now, but have in the past. I used to take a match to the eggs to destroy them. The eggs look like little balls of styrofoam, smaller than the size of a pea.


----------



## ascott (Aug 11, 2011)

I would do the match thing but I am so paranoid about starting a fire and I live in the desert where right now there is so much fuel.....there was a crazy fire down the road from us...but our fire depts are so awesome...I do have this spray adhesive and I came across an egg sac that just broke...so ran in the house grabbed my can and got em....frozen in time (well glue anyways) I am sure a few got away when I made the dash and back from the house....my son and I went on a hunt night before last and got 6 of em....


----------



## DesertGrandma (Aug 11, 2011)

ascott said:


> I would do the match thing but I am so paranoid about starting a fire and I live in the desert where right now there is so much fuel.....there was a crazy fire down the road from us...but our fire depts are so awesome...I do have this spray adhesive and I came across an egg sac that just broke...so ran in the house grabbed my can and got em....frozen in time (well glue anyways) I am sure a few got away when I made the dash and back from the house....my son and I went on a hunt night before last and got 6 of em....



Yeah you can't be too careful with fire. I was burning some in the window of my garage with a match and burned a hole in the screen. Now that wasn't too smart, haha.


----------



## ascott (Aug 11, 2011)

LMAO....sorry


----------



## Tom (Aug 11, 2011)

Do you know which type stung you? Bark or Desert Hairy? Just curious. I hope you are okay. Technically we do have them here, but I've never seen a one in 15 years.


----------



## JeffG (Aug 12, 2011)

I lost a young blue-tongued skink to a scorpion a few months ago. I could not figure out what happened at first. I just found him dead in his enclosure one morning. I had never had a BTS die before, and there was absolutely no sign of anything wrong with him. It wasn't until I was cleaning out the enclosure that I found the scorpion under the water bowl. Having been stung myself, I know how strong their sting is. I was stung on the wrist and my whole arm hurt up to my shoulder for 2 days.

I'm sure that a scorpion would not pursue a tortoise aggressively, it would just be if the tortoise inadvertently stepped on, or foolishly tried to taste a scorpion that it would sting in self defense.


----------



## pdelpizzo (Aug 12, 2011)

ascott said:


> Oh great...another worry.....
> Black widows
> Scorpions
> rattlesnakes
> ...





Speaking of rattlesnakes, I've seen Desert Tortoises sharing burrows with rattlesnakes harmoniously. I guess the same can't be said for scorpions.


----------



## HarleyK (Aug 12, 2011)

I've never seen a scorpion in the wild. I would love to though! It's crazy how you guys talk about infestations when I bought one at a reptile show for $20  Are you guys coming across Hadrurus sp.? If so they are worth like $20!


----------



## Neal (Aug 12, 2011)

According to Google we have some 40 species or so of scorpions in AZ. We can see them any time we want to really lol, just go out in the backyard with a black light. I wouldn't recommend it though if you want to sleep better at night.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Aug 12, 2011)

Neal said:


> According to Google we have some 40 species or so of scorpions in AZ. We can see them any time we want to really lol, just go out in the backyard with a black light. I wouldn't recommend it though if you want to sleep better at night.



Ewwww...that's just creepy


----------



## ascott (Aug 12, 2011)

Well in the high desert on the piece of property I live on we have no kind....oh ok so wishful thinking and nope....you won't find me out in the night with those glow in the dark light deals.....kinda like that commercial where they are camping and the guy goes to light a match and all the wild creatures are out there and they were always there but with the match you can see them so the guy puts the match out and says never mind....LOL....I know they are there but life is grand if I don't come into contact with them....


----------



## DesertGrandma (Aug 12, 2011)

ascott said:


> Well in the high desert on the piece of property I live on we have no kind....oh ok so wishful thinking and nope....you won't find me out in the night with those glow in the dark light deals.....kinda like that commercial where they are camping and the guy goes to light a match and all the wild creatures are out there and they were always there but with the match you can see them so the guy puts the match out and says never mind....LOL....I know they are there but life is grand if I don't come into contact with them....



LOL yup


----------

